# CD drive not responding



## Hersh03 (Dec 17, 2004)

When I insert a CD into my disk drive, NOTHING HAPPENS. It fails to recognize both blank and music discs, which means I am unable to burn CDs. It inserts and ejects them fine, but it will not read them. What's going on?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

This happened to me once, and I tossed out system preferences and rebooted. Then all was fine. But That was pre-OSX..............give it a try and see if it helps. You can also toss the prefs for anything to do with the cd drive.
Good luck! Keep us posted please..........


----------



## Hersh03 (Dec 17, 2004)

hi, and thanks for the quick reply. what exactly do you mean by 'tossing out' the system preferences?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Drag them (prefs) to the trash can.............and reboot.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Is it doing the same with all CD's or just this CD?

Need more info on Mac and OS to help


----------



## Hersh03 (Dec 17, 2004)

it's doing it with all CDs, but it recognizes and plays DVDs fine. it's an imac G4, running OS 10.2.8. i tried throwing out the system preferences and rebooting, but that didn't work... any suggestions?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

If you have system discs, do a clean install. That will install just a new system folder, with new extensions. It sounds like an extension has corrupted. Do you have a folder named "Extensions (disabled)"? If so, look in that folder and see if there's an extension in there that has to do with the cd/dvd drive. If there is, drag it on top of the closed Extensions folder, and reboot.
Good luck!


----------



## terry2ns (Dec 22, 2004)

worked for me: load 'hardware test' disk and shut down computer. Unplug for a half hour (unplugging any electronics often returns to default settings). plug in and turn on while holding down key 'c'. It hadn't worked for a month, is fine now.


----------



## Hersh03 (Dec 17, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions, everyone...i don't have my hardware disks with me now, but i'll try it when i get them. thanks again!


----------

